# Lost Zeke so suddenly yesterday to hemangiosarc - only 7 :(



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Zeke had a small hard lump on his abdomen so he was at work with me sunday night getting a needle aspirate of it to send off to the lab. He had been acting 100% normal, we were assuming it was a soft tissue sarcoma - usually benign, and you just want to remove them when they're smaller.

Yesterday morning at 9am we did full vitals and the doctor did a full physical exam on him to complete his medical chart, as we knew we would likely do surgery on it to remove it, just to be safe.

He walked to the dumpsters with me at work to dump the trash. He was walking really slow, just seemed tired, but I assumed it was the tramadol I had given him the night before for the aspirate because it can cause sedation. It was a low dose he's received numerous times. He wasn't acting sick. Just a little sedate.

He vomited in the car on the way home, bile, but I was hoping it was just because he hadn't eaten. At home he was a lot dumpier, but still up, alert, drinking some water. Heart rate and respiratory rate were fine, gum color looked fine. Not bloated or distended feeling. Soft abdomen. I called my doctor and we decided if he didn't seem better within a few hours I would take him back into work. I would of taken him then, but I was SO Tired from the overnight shift and the drive home, I didn't want to risk driving back up.

I laid down with him at 11:30 am. I woke up at 2 pm to check on him, and he was taking his last breath.

So sudden, and so heartbreaking. I felt so guilty for not taking him back to work. I felt like I had somehow killed him. Was it the polyurethane I had coated the floors with last tuesday? Did poking the mass somehow kill him??

Luckily necropsy eased my guilt. Hemangiosarcoma - mass on his heart had caused pericardial effusion - he had bled into the sack around his heart and that's what had killed him. He also had mets all throughout his lungs, and a mass on his spleen. I had done full chest and abdominal films in December to look for masses, just as a preemptive senior profile I did every 6 months. They had been perfectly clean. 

It was fast moving, and there was nothing anyone could of done. My surgeon said even without the bleed, because of all the masses in his lungs, he would of been gone within a week. It was completely unrelated to the lump on his abdomen and just pure coincidence. 

My poor Beakers.... only 7 yrs old  It's something I expected to happen eventually, owning a breed predisposed to hemangiosarc. I just wanted at least 10 years with him. Even though a thousand years still wouldn't be enough. 

He was my first dog. And I miss him so much.

R.I.P. Zeke. I'm grateful it was quick for you, and with minimal suffering. That much at least, we can be grateful for.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is so sad  I am sorry for your loss of Zeke..


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss :hugs: . RIP Zeke


----------



## nivonice (Dec 3, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Don't feel guilty about it. There was nothing you could have done to prevent it and as you say it was quick, so maybe if you took him to the vet again, it might have been long suffering for Zeke. You were there for Zeke at his last moments and this is what matters


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

nivonice said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Don't feel guilty about it. There was nothing you could have done to prevent it and as you say it was quick, so maybe if you took him to the vet again, it might have been long suffering for Zeke. You were there for Zeke at his last moments and this is what matters


Thank you. Now that I know what it was I'm glad we didn't go back in. It would of meant prolonged tests and a chest tap and he would of been scared and stressed, and still gone in the end


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! I am SO sorry for your loss. Words are not adequate, but know that fellow dog lovers' thoughts are with you!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so so sorry.  
I lost my Italian Greyhound, Boz, the same way. He was just 9 years old.


----------



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

Your beautiful, handsome, boy is at peace now. No pain, no suffering. I know that it still hurts so bad though. They are such great companions and by the pictures, you shared much together. He was fortunate to have found you and you to have found him. You gave him a wonderful life. One day your great memories will help dry up the many tears. That's my hope too.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. You're right a 1000 years is still too short .


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Anubis Star,

I am so sorry for you. Love hurts.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for you loss. RIP Zeke.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. 

He was a good dog. He was a happy dog. He had a good life -- just not long enough. He didn't suffer. You were there for him. 

It is horrible, and nothing makes it any better really. Time will help. After a while you will start to remember the wonderful times with him moreso than the pain of losing him. He was beautiful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss....at least you had definitive answers. 

Run free Zeke :halogsd:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Zeke looked like a lovely boy, and he looked at you with love in his eyes. Cherish the memories.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy! You have him an amazing life full of love and joy. 

RIP Zeke.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry to read this. 

I feel that because he spent his last day with you, that gave him absolute comfort. He held out his last breath till you woke...he blew you a kiss, his kiss good-bye.
I am tearing up from the mental image you painted:teary: 
I can honestly say, that if it were me, I would want my guy to leave, by my side, at home, naturally. Zeke was fortunate to have you

Zeke, R.I.P. beautiful little doggie:halogsd:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.....no matter how long they live, it is never long enough!

I am glad you don't feel guilty for taking him back in....even in spleen hemangio - most dogs I have known of with very very few exceptions do not last very long after the surgery - and go through that horrendous surgery ....

As you say, nothing you could have done would have helped - and if anything, caused him more stress.....he passed where he was happiest....at home with you...

<<<hugs>>>

lee


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am so sorry. He was a beautiful boy and it is obvious you loved each other very much. He took his last breath in your arms and now he is running free.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  Rest in peace Zeke.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. He was beautiful


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

By the way, I love the pictures you have to remember him by. He was a very cool dog." I wanted to add this to my first post, but did not make it in time."


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

This just made me cry, because I know awful it is to lose a dog so suddenly and unexpectedly . I know there is nothing anyone can say to take the pain away. But my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs: He passed peacefully at home with you, I don't think he would have asked for anything more


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's never easy losing something you love so much, especially so soon. I'm sure Berlin misses his buddy.
Big hugs to you!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

That is just heartbreaking...I am so sorry.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pictures of your lovely boy. I am so very sorry for your loss. What a comfort it must have been for him to be with you at home for his last moments.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. This disease is just heartbreaking.
Sheilah


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Zeke. It does give some peace to know what was wrong. Beautiful boy. Rest in peace Zeke. Peace to you.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear this! He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Anubis,
So sorry about the passing of Zeke.......they are never with us long enough. I would guess that he passed in the best way from a dogs point of view cuddled in for a nap with his favorite person no suffering and not a day to late. And he left you in the capable paws of Berlin. Hugs Lady..........


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhhhh, I am so very sorry to hear this.
I'm so glad you were with him.
Rest in peace beautiful boy.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope he rests in peace with no more pain. So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am truly sorry for your loss of Zeke! Love the pics!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful Zeke. I lost Basu to hemangiosarcoma and it was the exact same progression that you described. So shocking. 

Take good care.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Such great pictures! Zeke was a beautiful GSD and lucky to have been so loved and well cared for. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I lost one to hemangio at 9 very suddenly too. It sucks. Zeke was very handsome and clearly very loved.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry that you lost your sweet Zeke. He sure was a handsome dog. From your pictures, I can tell that he had a very happy life with you. Rest in peace, Zeke. :angel:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hemangio is awful. I'm sorry Zeke couldn't give you many more years. The ones you shared were great although they were far from enough.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so soory for your loss This disease takes them so quickly. Sending thoughts and prayers for you.I know Zeke is still looking out for you from whereever he is. Take care .
Maggi


----------

